# Where's the Chat Room?



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I wanted to test it out. How and where do I enter it?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You can try it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php

But it's still in the testing phase so beware.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks!


----------

